# Utah Turkey.



## Road Runner (Mar 20, 2010)

My sons, 11 and 8, and I went turkey hunting on Wednesday. We got a late start leaving West Jordan around 5:00 pm. I really thought we might just be scouting an area for a hunt in a few days. After about 90 minutes of travel time we got out to do some hiking. Five minutes into our walk we got busted by a Tom and 2 hens Game On. We watched the turkeys head up into the thick pine trees and decided to see what happened. We hiked 15 minutes into a spot where we could set-up. Just as I was about to put out the decoy, we watched a hunter on a four wheeler drive right into the meadow where the birds had been feeding. My boys and I hiked back out and moved down the canyon.

On our way we spotted another group of 6 turkeys feeding along a stream. Planning a set up we moved in along the stream. I set up the decoy and started calling softly to the birds about 100 yards away. A gobbler responds but he is a lot farther away than I thought the birds were. He answers a few time but only half-heartedly...He is not very fired-up. My boys are getting restless and they cannot hold still to save their lives.

It is a good thing that we set up on the bottom of a little hill. Any birds coming in will not be able to see them wiggling until its too late. I want to move but I resist knowing that turkeys move on a schedule way different than ours. We wait, and wait, and wait. Whats that? A gobble and it way closer than the others. I let out a purr Gobble, another purr GOBBLE, GOBBLE, GOBBLE. He has seen the decoy, and he is furious with the little jake. He is on his way and he is going to kill my decoy. I can see the fury in his bright blue head, BOOM. Its all over my boys come racing up the hill to the bird. What a hunt.[attachment=0:1k392lpb]DSC_2288.jpg[/attachment:1k392lpb] I did not bring the camera in the field and it was late after I finished cleaning him. He makes a nice addtion to my garage wall.


----------



## JuddCT (Sep 7, 2007)

Great hunt!


----------



## Dukes_Daddy (Nov 14, 2008)

[quotea hunter on a four wheeler drive right into the meadow where the birds had been feeding.][/quote]

I always love it when this happens.

Congrats on success and showing your kids how to do it right.


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

Great Story! Congrats to you and your boys!


----------

